# Where's the 'Who's on line' button?



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2011)

It might be me being thick, but I can't figure out where the 'Who's on line' function is since the site up-date. Or is this something still being sorted? If so, no problems, it's not urgent - just thought I'd ask.


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 5, 2011)

Under "Quick Links" at the top of the page Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2011)

AhHa! Thanks Paul! So I was right first time - I'm thick!!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2011)

Also , at the bottom of the site click the line with the number of users online.


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks Wojtek. One thing though - I can only get that if I go from the forum pages to, say, 'Notifications' or other area, such as 'Quick Limks', and then back again. Unless I'm in a section or specific thread, the main 'menu' page remains as if I'm not logged-in, and only changes after doing the above action.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2011)

Have you marked the small white square "Remember me" when logging in?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2011)

Yep, always do.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2011)

Humm....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2011)

Strange isn't it? 
Also,the only way I can log out, is to go onto a section page or specific thread, then the full 'titles' appear at the top of the page. If I do this, then go into 'Notifications' then back to the forum pages, then all the functions appear at the top of the page, but _only_ then!
Also just noticed that the pics in my Finished thread in the Commonwealth GB, can now only be accessed individually, by clicking on the title alongside the image 'square', where before, I could display all of them, by selecting each one with the mouse cursor, and keying Ctrl+R.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2011)

Concerning pictures...I have noticed the same in a few other threads. Possible, it is because Horse is still working on thumbnails.

Have you haad your Windows and IE updated? Has the recent service pack been installed?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes, all updates completed. The problem with the main page and log out, notifications etc, has been around for some time though, long before the up-dates.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2011)

So there might be a need to add a few plugins or something like that. Or you need to use TuneUp program for fixing the Windows errors.


----------



## horseUSA (Mar 5, 2011)

which version of browser are you using?
plus have you cleared your browsers cache. sounds like it might be a cookie issue.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2011)

Clear the cache after every session. Far as I remember, it's WIE 9, but need to check.


----------

